# (Q) transparency (xml edit?)



## zsg1313 (Jun 13, 2011)

So I use the transparent widget skins on XDA quite a bit and appreciate the look. I was searching around for an easy way to make an entire app have that same transparent look when you open the app up. I have seen a couple apks where this was applied but after referencing the Ultimate theming guide couldnt find exactly how this was done. I have held onto a particular geniewidget.apk since 2.2. Image attached so you have an idea what im going for. Unfortunately while searching, The references I found seemed to focus more on the framework or modifying specific icons in apps. Anyway I found this link..

http://android-codin...-app-to-be.html

Is it as easy as that?
Any advise or a starting point would be appreciated.


----------



## Jatx2wne (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the best way to learn would be to take two of the same app one transparent and one stock, decompile them both and then look at the differences. The main places that editing takes place for transparent apps are as follows res/values/ in here there's the styles, colors, and drawable xmls. Also the Android manifest at times needs editing. And then in the layout folder some xmls may have a back ground that needs to be changed to transparent. and also some png images. Some things you will probably see us themes changed to theme.wallpaper that would occur in styles and Android manifest, and then other things changed to transparent which could be either #00000000 or it may say @Android: color/transparent..... I think doing things like that will give you a good start any other questions just ask


----------



## zsg1313 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey thanks a lot! I definitely have some more reading to do but you gave me a great starting place.
Ill post back if I have any success


----------

